# My 235L Planted Aquarium



## robbie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

This is week one and week two pics. I will update this thread when I take new pics.

Tank was already established for 6 months however stripped down to make way for the new tetra substrate (old gravel layered on top).

Fish removed for 2 days while tank resettled and cleared up.

235L (62GAL) 
1200L Canister Filter
No C02
Tetra complete substrate then a layer of Tetra initial sticks followed by fine generic black gravel
Liquid fertilizer = Tetra PlantaMin (Flora Pride).

Front plants and root growing plants were given Tetra Crypto tablets to start them off.

Already everything is booming and growing very well. Even the Tiger Lotus has sprung up new leaves .

Let me know what you think.  Cheers Robbie.

Here is the tank before the strip down and new Tetra Complete substrate. Things were growing very slowly and algae was getting at the root growing plants.










Here is the tank on day one after planting 6-11-2011










Here is the tank just 5 days later things are clearing up and plants are doing very well 11-11-2011


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Robbie,

Good looking tank, and don't you Discus look even better with a background of healthy plants!


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

Very very nice setting


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice tank. It will be full of lucios plant growth in no time, the fish are sure to be happy from such a dedicated ownder.

Have you considered using some sort of software to get rid of the lens distorstion ?

Also could not help but notice "11-11-2011"


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

it's so beautiful


----------

